# New Orca



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

*2007 Orcas*

I am in love. I need to sell my old one now!! Pic stolen frm WW


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

WOW !!!!
Do they come in ORANGE too? I wonder if it is just as smooth and comfortable as the current one? I really hope so.

Corsaire


----------



## heat010 (May 24, 2006)

*Man, that is one beautiful frame*

I just picked up my issue of Bicycle Magazine (with Floyd and Dave Z on the cover) and on page 13 there is the new Orca lettering (no photos) , but it just said "International Release - September 2006"

C'mon there's gotta be more info on the web on this frame. It looks radically different than the standard Orca frame.

I'm dyin' here......I bet there are good deals though on the 2005 frames since this new one is going to be replacing it.

Gotta keep my eyes out.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Man, I was gonna get the Orca '05, glad I didn't (sometimes it pays to just wait), now I want the 2007 model, as long as they didn't change the ride characterisitics of the same.
There's absolutely nothing on the internet about them, I guess they're not letting the cat out of the box just yet!

Corsaire


----------



## outunderstars (Jul 10, 2006)

Expect a hefty price increase on the Orca frame. And yes, it will be available in Orange again for 2007. As for 2006 frames, there are very few left in the retail channel so don't expect a huge sale on them. 

The Opal will stay the same for 2007. We got our first one two weeks ago with the new Sram Force Group. 

The Orca is going to be an incredible ride for 2007.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi,

Will it have the same smoothness and comfort for very long rides (6 hrs +) like the current model or just stiffer and harsher?

Corsaire


----------



## outunderstars (Jul 10, 2006)

I have not gotten a chance to ride one yet.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

It better has the same type of ride as the "old" Orca or better, or it won't be worth my while no matter how hot it may look.

Corsaire :idea:


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

outunderstars said:


> The Opal will stay the same for 2007. We got our first one two weeks ago with the new Sram Force Group.
> 
> The Orca is going to be an incredible ride for 2007.


There was a picture of what is claimed to be the new Opal with different paint in this thread. I'm glad I got my Opal this year if the new one will look like that.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=63659


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah, looks like they're trying to give the new Opal, the "old Orca" paint scheme, since the new Orca 2007 will have a total different paint to suit the sharper tubings. Hmmm!

Corsaire


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

Geez....the new Orca sure looks like a beauty...which of course means I'm gonna have to break down and add to the stable...the XLR8R and Onix just won't be enough! An '07 Orca with the newest Record group...I'm IN!


----------

